# Evil Toki Comics launches "The Extraordinary Guardians!"



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Okay I know I am running one M&M game, and I would love to try another but very different style of game.  More along the lines of four-color still modern, a mesh of Ultimates but not as much grey, more black and white but still dramatic and stuff.

To that end I think I might finally use my Freedom City book O bpught awhile ago, and base a game in that setting.  With a team of PL 10 heroes that won’t replace The Freedom League, but work alongside them and the rest of the heroes and villain of the city.  So if you think you have what it takes, and if I am not insane please inquire inside, it will be up to the players to decide a name and all that.  I will just provide the backdrop and insidious plots we all love oh so much!

Looking for concepts now, and about 4-5 heroes each concept must provide two hooks, be it a location either existing in Freedom City or created, a friend/famile member, or even a villain be it existing or an idea all your own.  That is all…

I hope we all have fun…

And yes I am still running Legacy, just needed a break, and City of Heroes gave me the break and boost I needed to get my juices flowing again!


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2004)

I would like to join. Here the concept I want to play. A teleporter kendo martial artist. I had submitted that character for joining MutantHigh, but as this game is sleeping for now, and I liked the concept. I have done some tweeking. The hooks are pretty much obvious. Patrick Kidnapping is one. Now, you can make fun with his old Sanji's master or with Mrs Jefferson (mutant or crazy?).

---------

A young boy is in Son-kyo, his shinai on his legs, his eyes closed. He is in a dojo with walls made of rice paper. The walls are painted with oriental design, mainly scene of nature of Japan. A man is standing behind the boy and look at him silently. No one move for over 15 minutes. The silence is broken by the men, who whisper:

"Now, we will see if you have been able to focus yourself."

The man put a headband over the eyes of the young boy. He then take a shinai on the wall, and place himself in Jodan-no-kamae. The young boy, at that moment, stand up and place himself in Hasso-no-kamae. It takes more than two minutes before the man start to move, but each strike made by the man is blocked by the young boy. The boy doesn't seem to try to replicate at the attack, he simply try to protect himself. The fight goes like that for ten minutes, the two figthers turning around the room, the young boy blocking every blow he receives. Suddendly, at no apparent reason, he strike at the right legs. The man try to block, but to slow, he only deviate the strike on his feet. The two figther move away from one another and go in Son-kyo.

The young boy remove the headband and looks at his master. The master smile.

Note: Kendo vocabulary: http://www.rain.org/~galvan/glossary.txt
---------

Two years later, the young boy is in middle of Seattle. He is with a friend of him in te middle of a mall. 

"How goes the school, Sanji?"

"Not bad Patrick. I need to study a bit harder if I want to enter medecine, which mean I may have to cut the Kendo but it would be just too hard."

"You should have come with me in electronics. It is easy, you would have a lot more time than trying to enter medecine, and the departement is next to the nursery departement. You should take a look at them, they are so lovely."

"I have no time or interest for the girls for now... and when I'll have, I'll be working with the same girl you are looking at."

"Yeah, you will have thirty and they will all have a man in their lives. It won't hurt you to stop studying and practicing kendo for one night and come with me. I know a club where we can go without the bouncer kicking us out because we are too young. Come on."

"No thanks, I have two exams next week, I need to study. I want to become doctor, but I need to work three more time than anyone else. My chance to enter are pretty low, but they are there. But I must not let my discipline down."

"Yeah, yeah, Kendo stuff! Let's take a look at that electronic shop before the movie start."

--------

Sanji is in Los Angeles, walking in the dark street, late at night. He doesn't take care of people around him, he only want to come back to his hotel. He have stayed too long at that girl house. She is pretty cute, but she is finally too immature for his age, and Sanji doesn't like that, and he finally got a reason to leave. He spot someone following him. He  continue to walk as if he adn't seen it. He cut by a park to cut 5 minutes of walk, but it is there where two other guy intercept him.

"What are you doing here, chinese! You're not welcome."

"I am american, and my father is from Japan, not China."

"China, Japan, it is the same. You are not welcome, so if you want to go safely, you will give us what you hold in your pocket."

"I have nothing" and Sanji show his empty pocket, except his hotel key.

"In that case, we will have to make you pay another way..."

One move foward and try to hit him, but Sanji dodge easily the blow. Blow after blow, Sanji dodge everything, without tryin to replicate, but the other one, and the first guy who was following him start to surround him.

"The mice is trapped!" say one of the guys with a big smile.

Sanji close his eyes and start to listen, hearing every move around him. He doesn't like the situation and would prefer to be at his hotel room. For a moment, he sees his hotel room clearly in his head. The sound seems different suddendly. He open his eyes, and see the bed of his hotel room in front of him. The parc and the guys have dissapeared, and Sanji is standing in his hotel room...

-------

Sanji is with Patrick, in Patrick's house. In the basement, Patrick has build a small shop where he create some stuff for fun.

"Your inventions are marvelous, Patrick. You have some kind of talent for all those gadget. Have you taught to find a job at AstroLab."

"AstroLab? You must be kidding. What the use of a super-brain if all the money and prestige goes to some boss. Nah, I prefer that small lab. But my brain is nothing compare to your powers. That's marvelous. I should try to create something similar to it. I'll need to see how you do your tricks."

"No way! I have used it twice only, once by accident, and once to see what I could do. It is pretty impressive, and that's exactly why I won't use it. I want to become a doctor, not a member of the Justice League."

"What? You must be kidding! Well, I have done a small token for you." Patrick give a Shinai to Sanji "You see that switch. you have three postion. Off, low and High. You see on this bamboo, the little metal lamel. The switch control the intensity of the electric field generated by the Shinai. At high, you may put someone unconcious, and at low, you won't do worst than stunning him. A pretty good defensive weapon, and no chance to kill anyone."

"I won't ever use it, or even need it. I study medecin. I didn't touch a Shinai for more than a year, and I don't plan to practice or fight before very long."

"You never know. Keep it please. For me."

"Ok..."

-------

Sanji is working at the hospital. Being only in first year of medecine doesn't allow him to do anything really exciting. He wash people who can't do it by themselves, help them walk to the bathroom, distribute food, but at least, it allow him to take a look at the universe who will become his soon. He has only one thing left before he can take a lunch break.

"Hi, Mrs. Jefferson"

"Hi, good boy. How are you."

"Fine. Have pass a good night?"

"No, not tonight. They have come back."

"Have you talk to the doctor?"

"No. And I don't want to. He will think I am a crazy old women."

"You are not."

"I am not sure myself. Those voice are obscure and hard to understand. They are creepy to hear. At my house, I was hearing my dear lost husband. I taught it was just because I was so sad, but now I am thinking I can hear the deads speech. It is not easy to support."

"That's why you should speak with the doctor. Here, let me help you, we'll walk to the bathroom. After that, I'll give you your dinner, and you should take some sleep this afternoon."

"Thanks, boy. Yeah, sleeping this afternoon is a good idea. The voice are more quiet at day. Do you think I am crazy?"

"No, Mrs Jefferson. You know, everything is possible. Maybe you have a gift, like some many people."

"Well, I don't want it, I just want to have a quiet life until I join them. So, please, keep that for you."

"No problem, I'll keep that for me. Here. Let me make your bed more confortable. Good day Mrs Jefferson. See you tommorow."

"Thanks, and see you tomorrow."

-------

Sanji is reading the newspaper, searching for any news about Patrick. Patrick has been kidnapped. Some goons have been seen around his house yesterday. They have come, turn the house upside down, taken everyting that Patrick have invented and took Patrick away. What Patrick has done? Sanji never knew how Patrick got his money, and Patrick wasn't really the most cautious guy he knew. He must have put himself into something bad. Nothing... Who would care about him when the Justice League just save the world... again! Well, he couldn't do much for now, except to study for his exams of first year of medecine.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Okay at first cursory glance... uhh... so much reading...

Okay for ease of reference condense all those details into 200-300 words or less, nothing too deep yet... just a loose frame work with the hooks... less is more kind of thing


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 21, 2004)

Another Toki M&M game? Sweet! I'm definitely interested in playing in another one of your games, assuming you don't mind if I play in two of your games. My character's hook will be completed shortly (within 24 hours).


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

well, to be honest I do think you are insane but your games still rule. 
Posting an idea today.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Okay at first cursory glance... uhh... so much reading...
> 
> Okay for ease of reference condense all those details into 200-300 words or less, nothing too deep yet... just a loose frame work with the hooks... less is more kind of thing





Well, if I had know, I would have shorten it, but as it was aa character I had already submitted, the background was already made. I had just to change some reference from the old game to Freedom City.

And for his motivation to become a hero, if you need one, it is first to find Patrick, and I may add (later) a little bit of background to make him more motivated.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, if I had know, I would have shorten it, but as it was aa character I had already submitted, the background was already made. I had just to change some reference from the old game to Freedom City.
> 
> And for his motivation to become a hero, if you need one, it is first to find Patrick, and I may add (later) a little bit of background to make him more motivated.



 Just a basic idea of powers, cursory background, and the hooks... the backgropund story is cool... just lots of stuff, I just want the main stuff, so I know exactly what you want your hero to be capable of, without much fluff at this point... because once we have our cast you all have to decide how you formed a team... and any villans you may have overcome in the formation... therefore building a mini-history so the charactsrs don't start in a vacuum... i.e. at this point, less is more


----------



## Insight (Jul 21, 2004)

** Edited to Change Concept **

Hey Toki,

I don't know if you remember me or not - about a year and a half ago, you were one of the only fans of my MnM Story Hour    Anyway, I am back on the boards and I would be interested in joining your game.  

I have changed my character idea completely.  He is now Battlemancer, former apprentice to the evil Atlantean wizard Malador the Mystic.  Battlemancer broke away from his dark master, and began his own path to enlightenment.  Along the way, Battlemancer has befriended another of Malador's former students, Adrian Eldrich, now a mage in his own right.

Battlemancer has the same spells as Malador, albeit with a little more than half of the skill (ie ranks).  My character is different than Malador in pretty much every other way, so don't just expect a PL 10 version of Malador.  Battlemancer has spent enough time studying the magical arts long enough to pick up a few tricks of his own.

More to follow...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

ok here are a few basics about the character I had in mind.

HERO NAME: Ravenheart

REAL NAME: Daniel McGuirre

QUOTE:"Oh how creative, how refreshingly new. A death threat? Why don't you reconsider and spare you the moment of shame then you make a complete fool of yourself?"

OCCUPATION: College Student

PERSONALITY: In typicall Goth fashion Daniel thinks the world is selfish, evil and generally hopeless place. Of course he sees himself as something better so even though he thinks it is a hopelss cause he still tries to help others.

BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Protection, Regeneration, Reincarnation and Weapon (the ritual blades he used to get near immortal)

BACKGROUND: 
Like so many others in his scene Daniel tried a few magic rituals in his time. Unlike most others one of his worked, a ritual involving the heart of a raven (and a very unhappy raven).


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks good so far, Radiant, you as well Insight, just make sure your character is genuinely heroic... grim is fine, but these guys are on the side of justice, freedom, and the American Way sort of... kind of thing 

Not hit me up with your hooks


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks good so far, Radiant, you as well Insight, just make sure your character is genuinely heroic... grim is fine, but these guys are on the side of justice, freedom, and the American Way sort of... kind of thing
> 
> Not hit me up with your hooks




sure as sure  But he can whine while being the hero can't he?  

hooks:
_Blood flowed out of the hard, more than such a tiny bird should have in his whole body. It started to bubble and steam, filling the room with a strange red myst. At first it spread everythere but slowly it started to cling to his skin, melting into his body. He could see nothing as the blood flowed through his eyes, bluring the world around him. And suddenly he could feel it, connecting him to a power older than time. He could see cavemen painting walls in the blood of slain animals. Tribesmen healing with the power he now used. European witches accesing the everlasting energy through sacrifices much like he did now. The magic of blood had existed forever and now he was a part of it. He wasn't using it, instead it flowed through him, making him as everlasting as itself. And connecting him to those that used it in the past.
...and the present...
He felt a presence. Concentrating on it he dived into the past again, seeing Aztec blood sacrifices. Human beings, no one had more powerfull bloodmagic than these people had. The pictures before his eyes burst into a thousand shards and an empty mask glared at him with burning eyes._
"Do you think you can just become part of my power without me noticing?"
_The vision faded, leaving Daniel with only a few dim memories._

need a few minutes to work on the second.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks interesting and I'll post a character soon (probably late tonite - doing the date thing).

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> sure as sure  But he can whine while being the hero can't he?
> 
> hooks:
> _Blood flowed out of the hard, more than such a tiny bird should have in his whole body. It started to bubble and steam, filling the room with a strange red myst. At first it spread everythere but slowly it started to cling to his skin, melting into his body. He could see nothing as the blood flowed through his eyes, bluring the world around him. And suddenly he could feel it, connecting him to a power older than time. He could see cavemen painting walls in the blood of slain animals. Tribesmen healing with the power he now used. European witches accesing the everlasting energy through sacrifices much like he did now. The magic of blood had existed forever and now he was a part of it. He wasn't using it, instead it flowed through him, making him as everlasting as itself. And connecting him to those that used it in the past.
> ...



 Cool try to stay away from stories for now, just need the straight info... we will have plenty of time for stories later


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Battlemancer*

More about my hero, Battlemancer, taken from the format used in the Freedom City book:

*BATTLEMANCER*
A sorcerer of some repute, Battlemancer is a former student of the dark Atlantean mage, Malador.  While he reviles his former master and his evil ways, Battlemancer makes use of Atlantean magic in order to fight super-villains and other threats to Freedom City.  Battlemancer is often seen with his trusted servant, Darudin, an elf he recently rescued from the clutches of Malador.

*QUOTE*
_May the Icy Daggers of Ftharin show you the error of your ways!_

*PERSONALITY*
The sorcerer fashions himself a leader both in and out of combat.  While he is somewhat open to suggestions from his fellow heroes, Battlemancer prefers to make the final tactical decisions. Battlemancer is charismatic and strong-willed, and this can be off-putting to others, causing Battlemancer to be misunderstood by those who do not know him well. 

*POWERS & TACTICS*
Battlemancer, being a sorcerer growing in power, has acquired a number of spells and other magical aids in his quest for enlightment and mastery of the arcane arts.  He learned a number of spells from his former master, Malador, including the following: Zone of Dancing Idols (Animation), Icy Daggers of Ftharin (EB Cold), Incantation of Farsight (ESP), Feathers of the Great Eagle (Flight), Three Sigils of Endless Resistance (Force Field), Invocation of the Seven Gullible Glamers (Illusion), Rite of Greater Ethereal Grasp (Telekinesis), Revelations of the Unknowable (Comprehend), Keeper's Chains of Frost (Snare), and Infinite Hex of Becoming (Transform).

Typically, Battlemancer will attack his foes with the Icy Daggers while in flight.  He almost always keeps his force field up unless stunned or caught unaware.  On occasion, when Battlemancer finds the right opportunity, he wields the Sword of Seven Cycles, but chooses his melee targets carefully, sometimes slowing them before moving into close range.  Snared foes are also a good target for Battlemancer's melee attacks, but he will try to combine with a melee-based ally rather than engage a foe alone.

Darudin, Battlemancer's faithful ally, often finds himself in trouble, despite the sorcerer's admonitions.  In battle, Battlemancer's focus is frequently on how to keep the elf alive and perhaps not as much on his other allies.

*APPEARANCE*
Battlemancer, aka Jeremy Stratton, is 24 years old and of British descent.  He stands 5'10" and weighs 185 lbs, and he has green eyes and long, black hair.

In his hero guise, Battlemancer wears a conservative green cloak and white robe beneath.  He does not have a mask, but Battlemancer makes an attempt to conceal his face when publicly fighting crime.  Battlemancer's arms and torso are covered in black and green tattoos.  This is no ordinary collection of skin art - these tattoos are of Atlantean origin, and bespeak Battlemancer's mystic training and aspirations.  The Sword of Seven Cycles is worn in a scabard on his slender black belt, and the Amulet of the Siren, which looks like a conch shell, is worn outside his robes on a necklace.  His Potions of Titanic Might are found near his sword on the belt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good looks like we have our leader


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks good looks like we have our leader




I have his stats and everything ready.  Should I post them here or email you or how do we do this?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

post them here, what are his two hooks by the way and I trust the elf will be your sidekick?


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> post them here, what are his two hooks by the way and I trust the elf will be your sidekick?




I imagine the two best story hooks for Battlemancer are Malador the Mystic, a villain found in the Freedom City book, and either the heroic mage Eldrich, with whom Battlemancer has begun a friendship, or perhaps trying to keep Darudin out of trouble.  Battlemancer would also have an interest in seeking more magical knowledge.  Maybe there's a hidden trove of Atlantean magic he is seeking.

And yes, Darudin is a Sidekick.  His stats will be posted along with Battlemancer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> I imagine the two best story hooks for Battlemancer are Malador the Mystic, a villain found in the Freedom City book, and either the heroic mage Eldrich, with whom Battlemancer has begun a friendship, or perhaps trying to keep Darudin out of trouble.  Battlemancer would also have an interest in seeking more magical knowledge.  Maybe there's a hidden trove of Atlantean magic he is seeking.
> 
> And yes, Darudin is a Sidekick.  His stats will be posted along with Battlemancer.



 Sounds good Malador and Eldrich it is


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Battlemancer and Darudin*

_Note: some of this is reproduced from an earlier post for completeness._

*BATTLEMANCER*
A sorcerer of some repute, Battlemancer is a former student of the dark Atlantean mage, Malador.  While he reviles his former master and his evil ways, Battlemancer makes use of Atlantean magic in order to fight super-villains and other threats to Freedom City.  Battlemancer is often seen with his trusted servant, Darudin, an elf he recently rescued from the clutches of Malador.

*BASIC STAT BLOCK*
PL 10; Init +1; Defense 16 (15 flat-footed); Spd 30 ft walk, 50 ft fly; Atk +5 melee (+6S, Sword of Seven Cycles), +6 ranged (+10S, Icy Daggers of Ftharin); SV Dmg +2, Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +6, Str 13, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 18, Cha 16.
*Skills:* Concentration +6, Intimidation +11, Knowledge: Occult +5, Taunt +11.
*Feats:* Attack Focus - EB, Iron Will, Leadership, Power Attack, Sidekick, Startle, Surprise Strike.
*Powers:* Sorcery +10 [_Spells:_ Animation, Energy Blast (Cold), ESP, Flight, Force Field (add immunities), Illusion, Telekinesis; _Power Stunts:_ Comprehend, Snare, Transform; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 7pp per rank, Total Cost: 76pp].
*Equipment:* Amulet of the Siren [Super-Charisma +4; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 4pp], Potions of Titanic Might [Boost All Physical Ability Scores +5; _Flaw:_ 4 Uses; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 1pp, Total Cost: 5pp], Sword of Seven Cycles [Melee Strike +5; _Power Stunt:_ Slow; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 6pp].
*Weaknesses:* Quirk - Lives in a Different Reality, No Understanding of the Common Man, Vulnerable to Fire Attacks.

COST BREAKDOWN (150pp)
ABILITY SCORES (49pp)
STR 13 (+1)
DEX 13 (+1)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 18 (+4)
CHA 16 (+3)

BAB +4
BDB +5
DEF 16

SAVES
DMG +2
FORT +2
REF +1
WILL +6

SKILLS (16pp)
Concentration - 4 ranks
Intimidation - 4 ranks
Knowledge: Occult - 4 ranks
Taunt - 4 ranks

FEATS (14pp)
Attack Focus - EB, Iron Will, Leadership, Power Attack, Sidekick, Startle, Surprise Strike.

POWERS (76pp)
Sorcery +10 [Spells: Animation, Energy Blast (Cold), ESP, Flight, Force Field (add immunities), Illusion, Telekinesis; Power Stunts: Comprehend, Snare, Transform; Source: Mystical; Cost: 7pp per rank, Total Cost: 76pp]

EQUIPMENT (15pp)
Amulet of the Siren [Super-Charisma +4; Source: Mystical; Cost 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 4pp], Potions of Titanic Might [Boost All Physical Ability Scores +5; Flaw: 4 Uses; Source: Mystical; Cost: 1pp, Total Cost: 5pp], Sword of Seven Cycles [Melee Strike +5; Power Stunt: Slow; Source: Mystical; Cost: 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 6pp]

WEAKNESSES (-20pp)
Quirk - Lives in a Different Reality, No Understanding of the Common Man (-10pp) Vulnerable to Fire Attacks (-10pp)

*QUOTE*
_May the Icy Daggers of Ftharin show you the error of your ways!_

*PERSONALITY*
The sorcerer fashions himself a leader both in and out of combat.  While he is somewhat open to suggestions from his fellow heroes, Battlemancer prefers to make the final tactical decisions.  Battlemancer is charismatic and strong-willed, and this can be off-putting to others, causing Battlemancer to be misunderstood by those who do not know him well. 

*POWERS & TACTICS*
Battlemancer, being a sorcerer growing in power, has acquired a number of spells and other magical aids in his quest for enlightment and mastery of the arcane arts.  He learned a number of spells from his former master, Malador, including the following: Zone of Dancing Idols (Animation), Icy Daggers of Ftharin (EB Cold), Incantation of Farsight (ESP), Feathers of the Great Eagle (Flight), Three Sigils of Endless Resistance (Force Field), Invocation of the Seven Gullible Glamers (Illusion), Rite of Greater Ethereal Grasp (Telekinesis), Revelations of the Unknowable (Comprehend), Keeper's Chains of Frost (Snare), and Infinite Hex of Becoming (Transform).

Typically, Battlemancer will attack his foes with the Icy Daggers while in flight.  He almost always keeps his force field up unless stunned or caught unaware.  On occasion, when Battlemancer finds the right opportunity, he wields the Sword of Seven Cycles, but chooses his melee targets carefully, sometimes slowing them before moving into close range.  Snared foes are also a good target for Battlemancer's melee attacks, but he will try to combine with a melee-based ally rather than engage a foe alone.  Darudin, Battlemancer's faithful ally, often finds himself in trouble, despite the sorcerer's admonitions.  In battle, Battlemancer's focus is frequently on how to keep the elf alive and perhaps not as much on his other allies.

*APPEARANCE*
Battlemancer, aka Jeremy Stratton, is 24 years old and of British descent.  He stands 5'10" and weighs 185 lbs, and he has green eyes and long, black hair.

In his hero guise, Battlemancer wears a conservative green cloak and white robe beneath.  He does not have a mask, but Battlemancer makes an attempt to conceal his face when publicly fighting crime.  Battlemancer's arms and torso are covered in black and green tattoos.  This is no ordinary collection of skin art - these tattoos are of Atlantean origin, and bespeak Battlemancer's mystic training and aspirations.  The Sword of Seven Cycles is worn in a scabard on his slender black belt, and the Amulet of the Siren, which looks like a conch shell, is worn outside his robes on a necklace.  His Potions of Titanic Might are found near his sword on the belt.

*DARUDIN*
Battlemancer is often seen with his trusted servant, Darudin, an elf he recently rescued from the clutches of Malador.  Darudin is a highly skilled archer, and uses his power of invisibility to catch foes unaware.

*BASIC STAT BLOCK*
PL 9; Init +6; Defense 23 (17 flat-footed); Spd 30 ft; Atk +6 melee (+1S, punch), +6 ranged (+10S, Seeker Longbow); SV Dmg +0, Fort +0, Ref +10, Will +1, Str 12, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 13.
*Skills:* Hide +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Spot +8.
*Feats:* Attack Focus - Longbow, Darkvision, Dodge, Evasion, Immunity: Aging, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Surprise Strike, Talented: Listen and Spot.
*Powers:* Amazing Save - Reflex +2 [_Source:_ Training; _Cost:_ 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 2pp], Invisibility +5 [_Flaw:_ Limited - Only Living Beings; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 5pp], Super Dexterity +2 [_Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 4pp per rank, Total Cost: 8pp], Super Senses +2 [_Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 2pp per rank, Total Cost: 4pp].
*Equipment:* Mithril Chain Mail [Protection +5; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 1pp per rank, Total Cost: 5pp], Seeker Longbow [Ranged Strike +9; _Power Stunt:_ Mighty; _Source:_ Mystical; _Cost:_ 1pp, Total Cost: 10pp].
*Weakness:* Susceptible to Cold Iron.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good Insight kind of interesting that so far the majority of the heroes have asort of mystical bent... we might be able to use that... as a theme for the rest of the heroes  gives the team a niche a to fill too


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2004)

*Jonathan "Echo" Eckel*

Jonathan "Echo" Eckel was a retired bachelor piano tuner who was content to spend the rest of his life playing golf and gin rummy when he was caught in the crossfire between STAR officers and a dangerous mutant known as Fallout.

One of Fallout's bullets struck Eckel in the frontal lobe of his brain, permanently blinding the man. The radiation from Fallout's bullets also put him in a coma for several days. When Eckel awoke, he found his hearing had greatly increased, and he could create sound, using it as a weapon. Eckel now uses his powers to safeguard the citizens of Freedom City and acts as a spokesperson for the blind and the elderly...when he's not decrying today's youth and atrocious sounds of modern music, of course.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, lost the last post, so here I go again - (guess that idea wasn'e meant to be).  So here's the next one.

Michael Rhodes, or Mick to his friends, has been on his own for several years.  When he was three, both of his parents went missing while Mick was visiting his grandmother in Florida.  They were declared dead and Mick has spent the last 15-18 years with an emptiness inside.  He grew up in a small mostly seniors community in Florida, where he had lived with his grandparents.  

Usually, Mick has rather amazing luck at just about anything.  However, occasionally the lucky one gets slapped with Fate’s backlash.  Fortunately for Mick, he has learned to take his licks when Fate comes calling for some payback.  Mick's grandparents always blew off these strange occurances, saying that stuff happened to everyone.

Recently, Mick’s last grandparent (his grandmother) passed away, but before she died she told him to learn about his parents (something his grandparents had forbidden in the past) . . . that they had something to do with what was happening to him.  She mentioned something about his parents being important, that maybe they were even heroes.

Things went from bad to worse upon Mick's arrival to Freedom City.  The private investigator he had hired had disappeared before Mick had even met the man.  Any leads on his parents were empty - there were a lot of Rhodes in Freedom City - and he wasn't even certain that was the last name of his parents.  Sure, there was the philanthopist Alexander Rhodes, but he was no hero.

Luck was starting to turn when Mick happened upon a mugging (his own) by a couple of Red Wolves.  Unfortunately for them, two heros were watching and helped out.  They learned firsthand of the strange things that happened around Mick, and took him to meet the others.  There, Mick discovered he truly did have super powers, and he decided to help the team while he was in town if they would help him in his almost impossible task.  From then on, *Fortune* came to Freedom City.

Hooks for Michael Rhodes:

*Allies:*

_With his famous parents missing or dead, and no other known family, Mick has had to rely on his friends and contacts elsewhere._

1) Karen Stevens:  Mick's high school and college best friend who lives in Florida.  He has told her about his strange abilities and she's helped with testing them out.  A future teacher by trade, the twenty year old is his best friend and confidante (though she may want more).

2) Tim Hines:  Unsure of whether this is an ally or not, but Mr. Hines is a private detective that contacted Jimmy to tell him he had information about his family.  When Mick arrived in Freedom City, Mr. Hines had gone missing.  Desperate to find out about his family, Mick is pursuing Mr. Hines whereabouts.

*Enemies:*

_Mick is just starting out as a hero (note - no hero name yet) and hasn't had time to make enemies.  Any enemies he does have are either old enemies of his parents or people just angry at Mick._

1) Professor Vincent Wright: A professor at the Florida university Mick attends, he was an accidental victim of Mick's powers.  Unable to explain what happened, the professor has been riding Mick hard in and out of school.  In fact, Mick had to go over the Professor's head to get the excused leave of absence to head to New York to find his family.  As a side note, Astro Labs is currently backing the grant that Prof. Wright is working under.

*Locations:*

1) Park Hotel Efficiencies: the only location currently is his Freedom City efficiency apartment (rented to the end of the month).  Mick has only been in Freedom City for a few days, but this is where he bunks.

*Summary*
Added a couple of hooks since some aren't local.  Basically, Mick is just starting out, and may or may not have had famous parents (I used the name Rhodes from Alexander Rhodes, the former Scarab).  Powers to include luck and telekinesis, both of which Mick has but is unaware of.

All of this, of course, is subject to change at the whim of the gamemaster 

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Okay looking good so far, some details to keep in mind for the players.  The team will already be formed and have a name, and possibly a base of operations.  The team has been formed for about one month now, and the team has stopped some petty crimes, but their biggest accomplishment was foiling a bank robbery attempt by the nefarious and not all that bright super crook Strong Arm and his cronies.  This landed the team on the cover of the major newspaper and they have some small amount of fame as genuine heroes now.

The Freedom League is still THE premier team, but they are often away on threats that threaten the United States or the world, and so other teams have tried to fill the void in their interim, this team is one of those teams, or individuals who focus on keeping Freedom City safe.

Again the details are loose and sketchy but my intention is to have a cohesive team before Issue #1, with a montage describing the actual formation of the team and their early adventures later ala a flashback or something in comic book style of course.

Your characters should have codenames, flashy costumes if need be, and perhaps private secret identities or public ones depending on the character.

Once we have our character which it looks like we are close we can move to the team, and the name.  I would rather you guys name yourselves and decide on a base if need be, and then we can muddle out the details of what your characters know about each other and all that, and any relationships that may have formed between the heroes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

_Info on Strong Arm_

*Strrong Arm*

Strong Arm is a mutant; his main ability is his strength, and his overly long arms which give him excellent reach and tactical advantage.  He is a thug in the classic sense, and leads a gang of toughs called the Red Wolves.  His real name is Jason Cartwright and he is a Freedom City native.  He isn’t all that bright, and has made his career on smash and grab crimes using his brute strength and abilities to get what he wants.

His career was cut short when a team of super beings brought him down and sent him to Blackstone for his crimes.  He isn’t a mastermind, but a small time crook, but his capture ended a spree of violence and terror, and many people are thankful to have him behind bars.

Strong Arm usually dresses in a red tank top with a red bandana over his long blonde hair.  His face is severe, and his arms are overly long like an apes, and well muscled.  He wears loose fitting black pants tucked into black boots and has a thick chain for a belt, which he also uses as a weapon if the need arises.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

Toki,

So, if the group has been together a month or so, then do you want me to progress the background a bit (from a few days in Freedom City, to searching without luck for a while and someone noticing that he had powers he wasn't aware of, etc.)?

Or, should I wait to see what else it up? (or even if I've got a chance to be in)? 

Keia


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Team*

For the team, it looks like we have the following so far - feel free to add details I've overlooked.

Insight - _Battlemancer:_ Sorcerer with Elf Sidekick
Hammerhead - _Echo:_ Sonic Powers
Radiant - _Ravenheart:_ Regen and Weapon
Keia - _Fortune:_ Luck and Telekinesis
Velmont - _Patrick (No Hero Name Yet):_ Teleporting Swordsman

As far as the origin of the team and the name itself, we can work that out as time goes on - I was thinking the team name was rather important and we should probably hash that out before the game starts.  Perhaps we can make the team origin a bit of a mystery at first and 'reveal' details about it as the story continues.  Maybe a special Origin issue can be done at some point later on.

Anyway, I'll post some ideas for team names.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Toki,
> 
> So, if the group has been together a month or so, then do you want me to progress the background a bit (from a few days in Freedom City, to searching without luck for a while and someone noticing that he had powers he wasn't aware of, etc.)?
> 
> ...



 I would progress it some... given the initial setup of the game... and sure the mysterious origin can be fine we can revisit it later  rather get to the thick of the action... more so then anything else


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Team Names*

Now this game is supposed to be a bit four-colorish, so bear with some of these:

Order of Justice
The Challengers
Alpha Squadron
The Quantum League
Liberty Brigade
Exo-force


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

Updated history above and added the hero name (Fortune).

And I kinda like the name guardians.  Sort of a team for the people thing.

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

things are shaping up nicely


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Base*

How should we handle the Base?  Are we to pay pp for the headquarters feat?  What about location?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> How should we handle the Base?  Are we to pay pp for the headquarters feat?  What about location?



 Up to you guys if you even want a base  a team of heroes can have an HQ without buying the feat... but it is feat for a single character to have their own HQ like Batman has his Batcave and the JLA HQ thingy...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Updated history above and added the hero name (Fortune).
> 
> And I kinda like the name guardians.  Sort of a team for the people thing.
> 
> Keia




I throw my voice in for Guardians too. Of course Ravenheart would suggest something like Black Flames or such nonsense but even I wouldn't want that 
Otherwise I could live with the Challengers. The rest sounds just too cheesy for me.
And a few suggestions from me because I hate to just critisize:
Defenders,
Secret League (going with the whole mysterious origins thing)
Hunters


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2004)

will be away till monday so here are my stats for now. 

Ravenheart [Daniel McGuirre] 
Secret Identity

Age: 19
Gender: Male
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black 
Skin: Pale White

Nationality: American, 
Current Residence: Two room apartment, paid by his parents
Current Work: Student

Attributes: [Cost 16 pts.] 
STR: 12 +1
DEX: 12 +1
CON: 20 +5
INT: 10 +0
WIS: 10 +0
CHA: 12 +1

Defense: 11 [10 + 1 Dex] [cost 0pts.] 
Initiative: +1 [+1 Dex ]
BAB: +0 [cost 0 pts.] 
Melee: +1
Ranged: +1
Speed: 30’ 

Damage: +17 [+5 Con/+10 Protection/+2 Toughness]
Fort: +5 [+5 Con]
Reflex: +1 [+1 Dex r]
Will: +0 [+0 Wis]

Hero Points: 5

Superpowers: [total cost 110]

Protection Rank 10 [cost 20]

Regeneration Rank 10 (extra: Back from the Brink) [cost 30]

Reincarnate Rank 10 (extra: Never say die) [cost 50]

Weapon Rank 10 [cost 10]



FEATS: Attractive, Rapid Healing, Toughness, Durability, Identity Change, Immunity (Aging/Critical Hits/ Pressure/ Starvation/Suffocation) [Cost 20 pts.]

Skills: [Cost 4 pts.]
Acrobatics +1 
Balance +1
Bluff +1 
Computers +1
Drive +1 
Sleight of Hand +1 
Spot +1 
Knowledge (Goth-culture) +1

Possessions (worn): Stylish black clothes and lots of silver jewelry and exotic trinkets. Two ritual kriss blades he used to for the ritual. (note: his fighting with two blades is just for effect and has no rule relevance)


Possessions: Daniel has an off-campus apartment near the college that looks like some cross between a graveyard and a living room. The place is filled with dark-wave cd’s, exotic occult objects with no visible worth and books that no one could ever find interesting but make you look very intelligent then standing beside your bed.

Description: (Daniel) With his pale skin, sleek figure and long black hair Daniel’s gender isn’t even apparent on first glance sometimes but his features are rather handsome and under his usual wide flowing clothes is a slim and athletic body.

Description: (Ravenheart) Then concentrating on the raven’s blood inside him Daniel can change into the superhero Ravenheart. His skin changes to a complete and obsidian like black. Even his eyes take on that color. His clothes change to a goth’s dream. The clothes themselves seem to are perfectly dark without a stain on them and always move in a soft wind. The jewelry glitters in its own soft light and even his hair seems longer and always moves in the nonexistent wind. Often black raven feathes appear too, either bound in his hair or integrated into the rest of his cloth.
It is almost impossible to make out any recognizable features out of this form but despite its dark look most people don’t find it scary as the movements are soft and even the glittering light looks comforting. 

Personality: Daniel is a pretty nice guy who just wants to live his life in peace, spent time mourning how bad the world is and go on with his life. The problem is that despite his official goth attitude he actually feels an empathy for most people and feels pretty good helping them.


----------



## Insight (Jul 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I throw my voice in for Guardians too. Of course Ravenheart would suggest something like Black Flames or such nonsense but even I wouldn't want that
> Otherwise I could live with the Challengers. The rest sounds just too cheesy for me.
> And a few suggestions from me because I hate to just critisize:
> Defenders,
> ...




To be honest, Guardians by itself is a tad generic... maybe Guardians of <insert word here> would be a little more specific.


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> To be honest, Guardians by itself is a tad generic... maybe Guardians of <insert word here> would be a little more specific.




As ordinary as Avengers, or Champions, or Defenders, or Titans, or 

Guardian is somewhat generic, normal - course that's who we're trying to target as well - Normal people.



Should we be building characters right now? 

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Insight - Battlemancer: Sorcerer with Elf Sidekick
> Hammerhead - Echo: Sonic Powers
> Radiant - Ravenheart: Regen and Weapon
> Keia - Fortune: Luck and Telekinesis
> Velmont - Patrick (No Hero Name Yet): Teleporting Swordman




My name is Sanji, Patrick is the Super-Intelligent friend of him. But yeap, that's the concept. Here the stats:

Space Binder [Sanji Sho Liang] 
Public Identity

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black 
Skin: Yellowish pink

Nationality: American (from birth and mother), Japanese(from father) 
Current Residence: Appartment in Freedom City
Current Work: Medecine Student

Attributes: [Cost 34 pts.] 
STR: 16 +3
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 16 +3
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 16 +3
CHA: 14 +2

BDB: +6 [cost 12pts.]
Defense: 20 [10 + 4 Dex + 6 BDB]  
Initiative: +4 [+4 Dex ]
BAB: +6 [cost 18 pts.] 
Melee: +9
Ranged: +10
Speed: 30’ 

Damage: +6 [+3 Con, +3 Power]
Fort: +6 [+3 Con, +3 Power]
Reflex: +7 [+4 Dex, +3 Power]
Will: +8 [+3 Wis, +2 Feat, +3 Power]

Hero Points: 5

Powers: [total cost 59]
Teleportation 10 [Source:Mutation] (Cost:36)
extra: ESP
stunt: Extended Teleport
stunt: Turnabout
stunt: Fusillade

Weapon 5 [Damage: Stun, Source: Super-Science] (Cost: 11)
extra: Energy Field
stunt: Stun (flaw: Range - Touch)

Amazing Save (Damage) 3 [Source:Training] (Cost:3)
Amazing Save (Fortitude) 3 [Source:Training] (Cost:3)
Amazing Save (Reflexe) 3 [Source:Training] (Cost:3)
Amazing Save (Will) 3 [Source:Training] (Cost:3)

FEATS:[Cost: 18pts]
Blind-Fight, Expertise, Iron Will, Move-by-Attack, Quick Draw, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown 

Skills: [Cost 9 pts.]
Acrobatics +7[3] 
Balance +7[3]
Medecine +7[3] 

Possessions (worn): When he is in civil, he wear a last year style shirt and jeans with some good running shoes. He can carry his Shinai with him but it isn't an habit, generally leaving it at a safe place. At school, he have something more official for a student of medecine. When he knows he goes into some adventure, he generally wears his Son-kyo and his Shinai.


Possessions: Kendo uniforms (Son-kyo) and sword (Shinai), both normal and super-technologic, that he leaves in his drawer and put it on on rare occasion. Medical kit. Books, lot of books, mainly biology and medecine, but also some Japanese litterature and some other classic (Asimov, Tolkien, Dumas, Balzak, Hugo...).

Description: Smaller than the average amrican, he is in the average Japanese size. His hairs are blacks and shorts, and he has small eyes. He wears mainly some used clothing, as he must spend most of his money on his studies. The only jewelry he got his a good rolex, given by his father as a gift because he had been accepted in medecine, which was a great honor to his family.

Personality: He controls his emotions, and don't let himself be lead by them. He is very loyal and kind, and see violence as the last solution in a problem. He doesn't like to kill, and woulld prefer not to, relying on his sword to knock someone out of combat.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> To be honest, Guardians by itself is a tad generic... maybe Guardians of <insert word here> would be a little more specific.




me's still voting for Guardians.

See you all on monday people


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

I vote for Guardians too, and maybe, in play, some events will modify our name, adding the missing of.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes build your characters and Guardians it is  I shall go with that name that seems to be the consensus  so you guys are now the Guardians


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Hopefully get the Guardians started sometime this week... we shall see


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

Toki,

What are the character building guidelines? Errata? Skill points per hero point?

I have the character built and should have something posted Monday.

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

D'oh.  Totally missed this thread earlier.  Any chance you're still taking players or is it all full?  I've got a few character ideas percolating in the back of my head and most of the M&M games I play in are slow, dying, or dead.

I can have a concept or two posted by tomorrow morning if you give the word.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

I think we have a full cast let me see how things go Rybaer...

Keia latest erratta one for one skills... normal creation rules apply


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

Gotcha.  Put me down as an alternate, then.

Thanks and good luck with the game.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

I've modified my character, following the rules 1:1 skills and latest errata.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2004)

me's back in town. Just have to modifie the character since I build him 2:1 for skills. Won't take long.


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Fortune  *  
(Michael Rhodes)
_PL 10 _

*Age:* 22
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’10”
*Weight:* 165 lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black
*Occupation:* College Student
*Team Name:* Guardians
*Base of Ops:* Freedom City

*Attributes: * [Cost 24 pts.] 
*STR:* 12 +1
*DEX:* 20 +5 (2 Super-Dex) +7 
*CON:* 12 +1
*INT:* 14 +2 
*WIS:* 12 +1
*CHA:* 14 +2

*Defense:* 28 [10 + 7 Dex + 10 Purchased  + 1 Dodge] [cost 20 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +7 [+5 Dex +2 Super-Dex]
*BAB:* +4 [cost 12 pts.] 
*Melee:* +5
*Ranged:* +11
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base] / 30’ Flight

*Damage:* +3 / +9 [+1 Con  + 2 Toughness / Evasion (+7 Dex +2 Toughness)]
*Fort:* +1 [+1 Con]
*Reflex:* +7 [+7 Dex]
*Will:* +1 [+1 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 5 

*Flaw: * Unlucky (at gm’s discretion, once per scene)

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Telekinesis:* 10 Ranks, Stunt: None, Extra: Flight (+6), Protection (+10), Energy Blast (+10) [Source: Mystical, Cost 46 pts.]
*Luck:* 6 Ranks, Extra:  None, Flaw: None  [Source: Mutation, Cost 30 pts.]
*Super Dex:* 2 Ranks, Stunt: None, Extra: None  [Source: Mutation, Cost 8 pts.]

*FEATS:* Dodge, Heroic Surge, Evasion, Toughness, Immunity (Critical) [Cost 10 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 10 pts.]

Acrobatics +8 [1 rank]
Computers +4 [2 ranks]
Diplomacy +3 [1 rank]
Knowledge (technology) +4 [2 rank]
Sense Motive  +2 [1 rank]
Sleight of Hand +8 [1 rank]
Spot +3 [2 ranks]

*Final Cost:* 24 points (Abilities), 20 points (Defense), 12 points (Offense), 84 points (Powers), 10 points (Feats), 10 points (Skills) –10 (Flaws)= 150 points

*History (Origin):*  .

*Personality:*  .

*Appearance:* .


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

Looking good, I will be starting the initial issue here soon enough  Rogues Gallery is HERE!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

Issue #1 is started though not ready for posts yet... it has started So Check it out!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sanctuary*

Eldrich has created a pocket dimension that is accessible via a doorway at a local church and the right key, or direct teleportation which leads to a pocket realm that resembles an organic crystal and stone structure that is used as a base of operations for the Guardians, a team he has put together.  Considering the location and nature of the Base it has the *Isolated Location* and *Power System* traits.

*Combat Simulator:* This circular chamber is charged with Atlantean magic, and constructs that allow the room to create realistic scenarios for training.  Eldrich had the room especially built for the Guardians, and although he does not enforce any specific training schedule, he expects them to use it.

*Communications:* Although Eldrich was loathe to have them installed, Sanctuary includes several non-magical forms of communication with the outside world, and a rather exotic form of telepathy via a crystal orb mechanism that is usable by even non-mentalists.

*Computer:* Sanctuary is blessed not with a computer system but a capricious air spirit by the name of Sylph that serves much of the same purpose.  She controls much of the structure and is very friendly if a bit flighty and nosy.

*Defense System & Security System:* Eldrich has established several wards and protection spells that defend Sanctuary from attack and invasion.  The defenses seek to subdue attackers until actual help can arrive.

*Super Power: Teleport +10 [Stunt- Extended Teleport]:* The base has a powerful incantation which allows it to teleport members that have been given specific charms by Sylph.  These charms allow them to use the Teleport Power of the base to move to and from the base as a Full-Round Action with Disorientation effects.

*Living Space:* The base contains ten rooms, or living quarters for long-term stay.  They are comfortable but styled in the way of the Atlantis, and with ornate and archaic designs and amenities, though still quite comfortable once one gets use to it.

*Infirmary:* A powerful enchantment has been placed in this set of chambers which greatly improve the rate of healing by any that partake of the salt baths that are situated in these chambers.  They always smell of incense, and also include mundane forms of medical supplies as well.


_This is the base of the Guardians_


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2004)

*Echo  *  
(Jonathan Eckel)
_PL 10 _

*Age:* 64
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’11
*Weight:* 158 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Grey
*Occupation:* Retired, former piano tuner
*Team Name:* Guardians
*Base of Ops:* Sanctuary

*Attributes: * [Cost 22 pts.] 
*STR:* 10 +0
*DEX:* 18 +4 
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 14 +2 
*WIS:* 16 +3
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Defense:* 20 [10 + 4 Dex + 5 Purchased  + 1 Dodge] [cost 10 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +8 [+4 Dex +4 Improved Initiative]
*BAB:* +6[cost 18pts.] 
*Melee:* +6
*Ranged:* +10
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base] 

*Damage:* +4 [+2 Con, +2 Toughness]
*Fort:* +4 [+2 Con, +2 Great Fortitude]
*Reflex:* +6 [+4 Dex, +2 Lightning Reflexes]
*Will:* +5 [+3 Wis, Iron Will]

*Hero Points:* 5 

*Flaw: * Blind

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Energy Control: Sonic* 10 Ranks, Stunt: Disintegration, Extras: Area, Energy Blast and Stun (+10), Force Field (+10),  [Source: Mutation, Cost 44 pts.]
*Super Senses:* 10 Ranks, Extra: Telescopic Hearing (+4) , Flaw: Only Hearing None  [Source: Mutation, Cost 14 pts.]


*FEATS:* Ultra Hearing, Blindsight, All Around Sight, Surprise Strike, Ricochet Attack, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Toughness, Improved Initiative, Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Skill Focus (Listen)  [Cost 28 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 10 pts.]

Computers +3 [1 rank]
Craft (piano) +5 [3 ranks]
Listen +20 [2 ranks]
Sense Motive +15 [2 ranks]
Taunt +4 [4 ranks]
[2 ranks]

*Final Cost:* 22 points (Abilities), 10 points (Defense), 18points (Offense), 68 points (Powers), 28 points (Feats), 14 points (Skills) –10 (Flaws)= 150 points

*History (Origin):*  .

*Personality:*  .

*Appearance:* Jonathan Eckel is an elderly man with tanned, weathered skin marred by scores of wrinkles, with his face adorned by a carefully trimmed gray beard and a slightly thinning head of similarily gray hair. He's in excellent shape for someone his age, and moves with surprising grace for one of the blind. He tends to wear pressed slacks and stylish button down shirts, and never ventures anywhere without his wraparound sunglasses and cane.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

looks good Hammerhead post it in the Rogues Gallery


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sanctuary*
> 
> *Super Power: Teleport +10 [Stunt- Extended Teleport]:* The base has a powerful incantation which allows it to teleport members that have been given specific charms by Sylph.  These charms allow them to use the Teleport Power of the base to move to and from the base as a Full-Round Action with Disorientation effects.




Can I teleport myself into and out or is it out of reach for me? The big advantage I see to us emy power instead of that one is I would not be disoriented.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Can I teleport myself into and out or is it out of reach for me? The big advantage I see to us emy power instead of that one is I would not be disoriented.



 you can teleport yourself out... but not in


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

*IN-Game* Thread is ready for posting... Guardians assemble!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2004)

Just waiting on everyone to post... I would like a posting schedule of about one a day during the weekdays


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2004)

Can do.  I was waiting on arrivals.

I can move on if you want.

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2004)

go ahead


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm ready to go.  Just waiting on whether BM is gonna spend the point or not.

Keia


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2004)

Just checking to make sure we're still doing this game...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2004)

I suppose so...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Just checking to make sure we're still doing this game...



 Waiting on Radiant to replygame is going, but no reply from players... nothing for GM to work with


----------



## Radiant (Aug 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Waiting on Radiant to replygame is going, but no reply from players... nothing for GM to work with




sorry. Been a bit absentminded. Gi'me a kick next time.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2004)

It's been almost a week since anything happened in this game.  Is it still going?  Did I miss a memo and it's been cancelled?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2004)

Still going been busy with work, about to post now actually LOL I apologize; most of my games were nelgected


----------

